# Headphone cable appreciation thread; show your love for headphone cables.



## beeman458

I received a set of custom headphone cables yesterday from Double Helix Cables.  And considering all the negativity on different forums by all the anti-cable guys, I thought it would be nice to read the positive side of cables, hence the purpose of this appreciation thread, maybe this can even be an; I love my cable thread.
   
  Why?
   
  Cause I love my new headphone cables for what they offer as they enhance the listening experience.
   





   
  What did my new cables do for my HD-650's, without permission from the cable haters?
   
  Opened up individual piano chords.
  Tightened up the bass of a kick drum.
  Improved the decaying sound of piano and cymbal
  Widened the sound stage.
  Improved musical instrument placement.
  Improved the dynamics of the sound quality.
  Reduced the harshness of high notes.
  Opened up vocals
  In short, overall, improved the whole listening experience.
  Oh, and they look really good on the computer table when not being used.
   
  (I'm sure there's more they bring, but I'm just not a good reviewer of sound)
   
  I've recently formed a sense of feeling sorry for those who can't take advantage of the benefits custom headphone cables bring to the listening experience because they can't hear a difference.
   
  I'd love to read what you guys have to write in appreciation of your custom headphone cables.  Now listening to Big Bad Voodoo Daddy: "Big Bad Voodoo Daddy [Interscope.]


----------



## ROBSCIX

These are the cables you were waiting for in the other thread?
  I see you finally got them and had a chance to listen to them..great.
  
  Glad they are improving your experience.


----------



## beeman458

They sure are.  Happy camper, I am.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> They sure are.  Happy camper, I am.


 

 I am considering getting my HD595's recabled just because they have been run over by the wheels on my chair a few times and they are getting old and warn.
  I am not really expecting anything other then a new cable but if I hear from improvements all is great.  I was looking at Soloz cables as they seem to get recommendations around here.


----------



## Young Spade

Nice. I'm thinking about purchasing another cable (silver) to use with my K702s but I'm not completely sure.There are some other things I'd love to spend money on (DAC and a phone being some of them).


----------



## beeman458

*...just because they have been run over by the wheels on my chair a few times and they are getting old and warn.*
   
  That'll do it.
   
  Don't know no nothing about Soloz cables.
   
  I sure wish I knew what is considered good headphone sound.  Why would I say something that sounds so lame.  The setup that I'm listening to right now, makes killer sound.  I'm very pleased with the sound quality.  I'm just worried that I'm happy as a pig in slop, and don't know it.
   




   
  A few weeks ago, I heard some expensive bookshelf speakers and all I could do was listen in silence because they sounded so bad.  And then the sales person sat me in front of a $55k vinyl system and put some jazz on.  Oh, holy wow Batman!  That wasn't nice of him.
   




   
  But when I put a Johnny Cash album on the computer, it's like he's in the room with me.  People talk about their hate for custom cables yet the cables do what they're suppose to, improve the sound quality.  I guess some won't be happy until I buy an expensive DAC, separate tube amp with balanced custom cables and a HD-800 attached at a cost of some $5k.  This as opposed to allowing me to simply enjoy the custom headphone cables I ordered.  And the anti-cable crowd says they're the ones looking out for my wallet.
   
  ???
   
  I have to admit, their negativity has gotten to me in a hateful way where it makes one want to pull out an ugly stick and beat them every time they think it's okay to attack your happiness.


----------



## The Monkey

What are the other components in your rig?


----------



## beeman458

*What are the other components in your rig? *
   
  ASUS, Xonar STX, a new power supply, custom 10' Double Helix Cables attached to a Sen HD-650 listening to Red Book CD standard music ripped at 192Kbps, played back at 44.1kHz.
   




   
  The thesis of the sojourn was no boxes on the computer table allowed so as to keep additional clutter down.


----------



## The Monkey

Do you hear a sonic difference between lossy and lossless files?


----------



## beeman458

No, because I ripped them at 192Kbps so they're pretty much the same size files as they are on the CD.  My understanding, no compression.
   
  Never did a lossy comparison.  I read that lossy was bad, so I didn't go there.  Sooooo, no sonic differences.
   
  What's your thinking?
   
  By the way, does anybody have any appreciation they'd like to show for their headphone cables?
   
  ???


----------



## The Monkey

I guess I'm confused...aren't 192kbps files lossy?


----------



## beeman458

Not a clue.
   
  As I wrote, they're about the same size file, by a few bytes, as what's on the CD.  So if there's any lossy going on, it's only by a few hundred bytes.  A 2:15 minute recording is 3.1mb.  A 4:01 minute recording is 5.5mb.  A 4:28 minute recording is 6.1mb.
   
  ???


----------



## The Monkey

Are those CD file sizes from a commercially available CD? If so, which one(s)? The reason I ask is that the original files seem small.


----------



## beeman458

How large should files be?  They're just a bunch of various Red Book standard CD's purchased used at a used CD store.
   
  Where are you going with the questions?
   
  ???


----------



## ccbass

A lossless ALAC [apple lossless] file at 4:16 is 28.8mb, 16/44.1. 
   
  I'm 99% sure you're not ripping in lossless.


----------



## naamanf

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


>


 


> I have to admit, their negativity has gotten to me in a hateful way where it makes one want to pull out an ugly stick and beat them every time they think it's okay to attack your happiness.


 

 I'll be your huckleberry.
  Psychoacoustics for the ignorant. Fail.


----------



## beeman458

*I'll be your huckleberry.*
*Psychoacoustics for the ignorant. Fail.*
   
  What qualities to you possess to make the statement that you will be my huckleberry.  You do know that an ugly stick trumps all huckleberries?
   
  ???


----------



## The Monkey

beeman458 said:


> How large should files be?  They're just a bunch of various Red Book standard CD's purchased used at a used CD store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 When people post listening impressions, I like to know the details of what exactly they're listening to. Context helps. 

 Edit: what are some of the CD titles? If I (or someone else) also have the same title, I can let you know what I see as the file size.


----------



## beeman458

*ccbass wrote:*
   
*I'm 99% sure you're not ripping in lossless.*
   
  You win.  I was doing Windows Media Audio.  Now I get to re-rip the whole library.  I just re-ripped the Cash album in WAV and now the files are 40.1mb for a 4:01 recording with a 1.41Mbps bit rate.


----------



## beeman458

*The Monkey wrote:*
   
*Edit: what are some of the CD titles? If I (or someone else) also have the same title, I can let you know what I see as the file size. *
   
  Thanks for the effort but I found out that I wasn't ripping lossless but am now as the files are now in the twenty to forty MB range.  A 5:34 minute recording takes up 56.3MB.
   




   
  Earlier you asked:
   
*Do you hear a sonic difference between lossy and lossless files? *
   
  FWIW, barely but with effort, yes.


----------



## naamanf

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> FWIW, barely but with effort, yes.


 

 Oh the irony, this is what makes this entire thread pure win at being a fail.


----------



## ccbass

24/96 are even bigger.
   
  A 4:30ish song is 95mb in FLAC.


----------



## beeman458

Ripping WAV, the files to me, are huge but the benefit, as an example, is better sound decay of strings.  Re-ripping the whole music library ain't gonna be fun but it's gonna be worth it.  Thank Heaven for really, really large HDD's.


----------



## beeman458

*naamanf wrote:*
   
*Oh the irony,*
   
  The irony?  The irony is, despite your efforts, it keeps getting better.
   




   
  It really is a shame that you can't hear what I'm hearing.  You're missing so much that you find need to harass others to make yourself feel good about yourself.  It's called jealousy.  I pity you.
   
  The rule is, don't feed the trolls, so this will be my last response to you in this thread.
   
  Wishing you well with your need to harass others.


----------



## mypasswordis

Hm, interesting findings there, beeman. I'm sure the new cable with the re-ripped wav files sounds the best, but could you try your old 192kbps files with the new cable and then the new wav files with the old cable, and let us know which you think sounds better?


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> Thanks for the effort but I found out that I wasn't ripping lossless but am now as the files are now in the twenty to forty MB range.  A 5:34 minute recording takes up 56.3MB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  When you were previously listening to your ripped files, did you notice that they sounded different from your CDs?


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> Ripping WAV, the files to me, are huge but the benefit, as an example, is better sound decay of strings.  Re-ripping the whole music library ain't gonna be fun but it's gonna be worth it.  Thank Heaven for really, really large HDD's.


 

 Just ignore the trolls...
  I would just stick with FLAC over WAV but your system, your ears.  If you want a more analog type sound perhaps a new amplifier might help?


----------



## beeman458

*mypasswordis wrote:*
   
*Hm, interesting findings there, beeman. I'm sure the new cable with the re-ripped wav files sounds the best, but could you try your old 192kbps files with the new cable and then the new wav files with the old cable, and let us know which you think sounds better?*
   
  With all due respect, thassss a lotta work.
   




   
  FWIW, I have at least made comparison between old cables and new as well as new cables vs old compressed rips and uncompressed WAV rips.
   
  Overall impression (Currently listening to Enya: "Orinoco Flow."), sound stage even wider and much more depth to the recording.  Much better (more pleasant) echo and sound decay.
   
  I'm now in the process of reripping the whole library.  Fortunately, there are only about some twenty-five albums that I've ripped.




   
*The Monkey wrote:*
   
*When you were previously listening to your ripped files, did you notice that they sounded different from your CDs?*
   
  I sure didn't.  And why?  I never listened to the CD's.  First, I ripped them into the computer and then listened to them.  So I didn't have a standard in which to compared ripped vs unripped to.
   
  I make a very poor audiophile.
   




   
*ROBSCIX wrote:*
   
*Just ignore the trolls...*
   
  Good idea.
   
*I would just stick with FLAC over WAV but your system, your ears.*
   
  Okay, what's FLAC?  More to learn; will Google FLAC after work.  How's FLAC better than WAV?
   
*If you want a more analog type sound perhaps a new amplifier might help?*
   
  My thesis was, no extra boxes on the computer table.  Yes, a limiter but I personally hate, don't want the clutter as the desk is small and space is a premium.  And yes, a tricked out WA2 in black (audiophile porn) is looking mighty good right now.


----------



## Satellite_6

I'm sure your cables made a huge difference when listening to 192 kbps losssy files. . . lol. Sorry but you don't seem very credible. *runs away*


----------



## beeman458

*Satellite_6 wrote:*
   
*Sorry but you don't seem very credible. *runs away**
   
  Neither do you as I'm not trying or looking to be credible but I do like the sound of your little feet.


----------



## nikongod

I la-la-love my cable upgrades. Allow me a moment to tell you why.
   
  I was previously using a stock iPod with the standard line out with the Koss KSC-75. I must say that things were not as great as I would like. My amp was a C-moy, but according to the threads I have been reding lately that is 100% adequate.
   
  I upgraded the cable from the stock tinsel wire to one made of a 4*4 braid of 28ga pure (9 nines) silver with each strand individually insulated with a layer of castor bean oil in a teflon sheath. This was not an inexpensive cable requiring the construction of cuistom wires, and 1200 hours of construction effort on my part.
   
  I am happy to say that the effort and cost was worth it! Everything is better! The highs are higher, the lows are lower and the mids are right there in the middle where they belong on ever song. I can not adequately express my joy with this wire. I took a moment to compare to someone who claims to have a real system (lolerskates, f'ing amateur) with HD800, a differntial (balanced!) tube amp, and a DAC that he says is adequate for studio use. what a joke his system is. Im sorry, but niothing is the same as my otherwise inexpensive system with the money where it matters - in the cables. when I listen to this poor sap's system the mids can go anywhere in the soundstage - forwards, back, up down.. wow, they belong in the middle. sorry he got played. the highs are generally behind the mids, and line up with the snare drum although vocal sybalance is locked with the voices again, im sorry but its wrong. On my system the highs are in your face where they belong. The bass, all I can say is mneh. its there, and we measured his system down to low single digit frequencies but its not the same as mine. with the song "smack my b11ch up" by prodigy the bass on my system totally masks everything else when it comes in. I mean come on, its meant to blow you away like it does.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

My headphone cable. It is more for the pro-audio market with Proel cable and neutrik/rean connectors and prices far lower than 'audiophile' cables. No sonic benefits, but it looks good and is far tougher than the standard cable. It resists coiling and is very flexible. There are benefits to aftermarket cable.


----------



## stevenswall

I like the Etymotic made mylar cables used on the Mc5... memory free and durable.


----------



## beeman458

You anti-cable guys are a desperate lot.
   





   
  This is a thread for headphone cable appreciation.  This isn't a thread for you to lay your anti-cable manure down and I made that point clear in the OP title.  I've asked the mod's to step in.


----------



## mypasswordis

Quick question: when cable manure contacts anti-cable manure, are they annihilated, releasing gamma rays?


----------



## stevenswall

My Opinion of Aftermarket/Custom Cables... I'll try to be unbiased.
   
  They Can:
  1. Be more durable than stock
  2. Look very nice
  3. Be less prone to tangling
   
  They Cannot:
  1. Enhance the sound of attached eqpt.
  2. Alter the frequency response of a headphone
  3. Increase sound-stage.
   
  I appreciate them for what they can do, and don't pretend that they make a difference in the sound qualities of my gear.


----------



## beeman458

*Quick question: when cable manure contacts anti-cable manure, are they annihilated, releasing gamma rays?*
   
  Unfortunately, instead of the expected gamma ray burst, just a black hole develops.


----------



## tim3320070

Man, I HATE cables pure and simple- like I hate drivers with stuck turn signals, hair in my soup....well you get the idea.


----------



## beeman458

*They Cannot:*
*1. Enhance the sound of attached eqpt.*
*2. Alter the frequency response of a headphone*
*3. Increase sound-stage.*
   
  The above is not unbiased.  Do you own any custom headphone cables?  This is strictly an appreciation thread for headphone cables you do own.  What this thread isn't, is a bang on cable thread or a post your anti-cable bias' thread.


----------



## stevenswall

First answer: I used two overly expensive custom cables at CanJam... both where 2" long, one cost $200, and the other was $100. I have also made speaker cables from extension AC cables, and used vacuum sealed copper wire with gold plated contacts... I have not been paid or threatened to use or say anything about any of these, thus I would say I am being unbiased when I say what a cable can and cannot do.
   
  Further more, I listed three things I can appreciate in a cable, and three things I cannot... 3 to 3 equals 1:1 = 50/50 = Fair = Unbiased; I am not overly positive or negative in this regard.
   
  Thirdly, I have posted about cables I own and even like... my second comment (previous to this one) was to introduce some reason into an otherwise argumentative thread.
   
  Lastly, If my reasoning with you seems to be a post of "anti-cable bias" then get the moderators to delete it... thereby censoring the content of this thread, which could easily be read into as bias on your part. I have felt frustration at trolled and derailed threads before too... It's part of the internet, but if it where me, I wouldn't get into a Catch 22 over whether someone is biased/trolling/hating or not... I would simply kick back and listen to the music.


----------



## beeman458

This is a thread about appreciation of your headphone cables, not your speaker or LOD cables.  And yes, there's a bias in this thread as the title indicates.  Wasn't trying to hide it.
   
*thus I would say I am being unbiased when I say what a cable can and cannot do.*
   
  Not when you write in the fashion that you did;
   
*They Cannot:*
*1. Enhance the sound of attached eqpt.*
*2. Alter the frequency response of a headphone*
*3. Increase sound-stage.*
   
  The above is an opinion, not a fact and when presented as a fact, shows one's bias.
   
  You anti-cable guys crack me up as you do your "I'm not bias." dance.  If you don't hear a difference, I'm happy for you.  If you don't have any custom headphone cables to rave on, I'm good.  But as the OP title says, this thread is for the purpose of showing appreciation for your headphone cables.
   
*I would simply kick back and listen to the music.*
   
  I can't.  Why?  Too busy re-ripping the whole music library into WAV files.  But FWIW, one can post and listen to music at the same time.


----------



## Satellite_6

WAV? Why not use FLAC?
   
  Maybe there really is a difference with different cables but there are other things which I'm certain matter more, like using lossless instead of lossy for instance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's very likely that the difference you are hearing is placebo, I generally trust my ears but I have been a victim of the placebo effect myself.
   
  I'd love to try some really expensive cables one day just to see for myself, but they would have to be someone else's. . .


----------



## beeman458

*WAV? Why not use FLAC?*
   
  Cause I haven't had time to find out about FLAC yet.  Right now, I just want to get a decent selection of tunes back onto the HDD.  So far, since last night and today, I've ripped twenty-nine discs.  Only thirty more to go.


----------



## kboe

Every cable I have ever tried I can ascribe sonic attributes to.  Some are fantastic, some aren't.  But they all do have very real effects on a systems final sound. Cardas is my most recent friend.  It simply brings my system to a musical paradise.  Other fantastic cables I've used came from Kimber, CablePro, and ALO.


----------



## kboe

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> *You anti-cable guys are a desperate lot.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That is the most truth I've ever seen crammed into such a short sentence.


----------



## scootermafia

Great success!
   
  I'd say stick with wav, but right now ALAC or FLAC works with my Amarra software so there's really no compelling reason.  When I see the little "1411kbps" reading though it warms my heart.  Lets me know that for better or worse, I'm hearing the best that the CD can offer.


----------



## The Monkey

beeman458 said:


> *They Cannot:*
> 
> 
> *1. Enhance the sound of attached eqpt.*
> ...








 Do cables have a more significant sonic impact than the electronics in one's rig (e.g, amp, DAC)?


----------



## jellojoe




----------



## beeman458

*Do cables have a more significant sonic impact than the electronics in one's rig (e.g, amp, DAC)? *
   
  Considering that in my view, it's a synergistic approach to bringing quality sound to your brain center, I don't hold one in higher esteem over the other.  Is a tree it's parts, or the sum of it's parts?
   
  For what it's worth, I'm an old man.  This isn't my first rodeo.


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> Do cables have a more significant sonic impact than the electronics in one's rig (e.g, amp, DAC)?


 

 if you want to hear the best out of your electronics, good built cables are necessary. if you want a better amp, DAC, etc. - buy a better amp, DAC, etc. - period.


----------



## beeman458

Yes, decent cables add to the headphone experience.  This, even if there are others who don't hear the difference.  That said, too me, what it's all about is "not" listening to your sound in critical mode all the time but being able to relax with your music, knowing that you've taken all reasonable steps to consistently present the best quality sound you're able to afford to get to your ears and then forget-about-it so you can listen to your music.
   
  Music listening isn't about how far you can shove a stick up your....  Music is about bringing enjoyment to your brain's pleasure center.  Music is the drug and I need to score.  If I make this score via quality headphone cables, ta-riff.  I'm both grateful that headphone cables are there to be had and I have the disposable income to spend on these pleasure luxuries.
   
  Currently listening to: Sawyer Brown: "Greatest Hits."


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> That said, too me, what it's all about is "not" listening to your sound in critical mode all the time but being able to relax with your music, knowing that you've taken all reasonable steps to consistently present the best quality sound you're able to afford to get to your ears and then forget-about-it so you can listen to your music.


 

 I agree that there's some comfort in ensuring that one is getting the most out of one's system, but I am not comfortable when feeling ripped off.  The prices for audio gear are too high across the board, IMO, but cables strike me as particularly expensive.  The markup on cables seems to be exceedingly high.  Why is that?  Or is the markup actually reasonable?
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Music listening isn't about how far you can shove a stick up your....


 
   
  ok.


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





the monkey said:


> I agree that there's some comfort in ensuring that one is getting the most out of one's system, but I am not comfortable when feeling ripped off.  The prices for audio gear are too high across the board, IMO, but cables strike me as particularly expensive.  The markup on cables seems to be exceedingly high.  Why is that?  Or is the markup actually reasonable?


 
  Which is why I get people here to build the cable for me. Lot cheaper and I'm not paying that markup for them being on the site.


----------



## stevenswall

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *beeman458* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 1.
> "... there's a bias in this thread as the title indicates.  Wasn't trying to hide it."
> 
> ...


 
   
  1. According to you, we are both biased... Fair enough, but why is it that you can tell me my theoretically biased opinion, which you think is presented as a fact, is not allowed to be shared, or that you will "[ask] the mods to step in." 
  Really? Forums tend to show conflicting views, If you can't handle it, you had better be able to censor it, because if not, you have no business starting a thread and arguing about how biased cable haters have derailed it.
   
  2. You are quite right when you say that is an opinion. You are, however, quite wrong to say that I presented it as a fact... I clearly remember titling my post with "My Opinion of Aftermarket/Custom Cables..." In general, things posted on the internet through the use of forums _are_ _opinions _of the users who post them. Read more completely, and remember that everything you read online is not a fact, sorry for the confusion.
   
  3. Sorry for speaking figuratively... "kick back" meant fight against the norm, and "listen to the music" meant to listen to the argument develop, the music of many people voicing their opinions... Don't whine about how people argue, or that your view or bias isn't the same... you can and should argue and post just as they will... only let them, instead pointing  to their opinion as being biased, presented as a fact, or misunderstood.


----------



## beeman458

*but I am not comfortable when feeling ripped off.*
   
  I don't think anybody feels comfortable with getting ripped off.  In the case of cables, I don't feel I'm getting ripped off.  That creates a philosophical rub; you do, I don't.  Both are correct.  I paid $380 for my headphone cables.  How much did you pay for your headphone cables?  To me, expensive, yes but yes, worth it.  Now you have value because to me, it was worth it.  And for balance, let's have the rest of the story, nobody is making anybody buy these cables.  It's all voluntary.  And to anybody who's worried about BS being used to sell cables, think about it, everything from politics (now there's an honest bunch) to mouthwash uses BS to sell their products.  Why are cables exempt from this universal sales technique?
   
*The prices for audio gear are too high across the board, IMO, but cables strike me as particularly expensive.  The markup on cables seems to be exceedingly high.  Why is that?  Or is the markup actually reasonable?*
   
  Well, taking into consideration the cost of running any business and you automatically have expensive.  Now, take into consideration that you have one-of-a-kind, custom made to your specification, just for you and nobody else, cables.  That's going command a premium over mass produced high-end cables.
   
  Hate the price of custom cables all day long. I'm good.  Now, how much do you think would be reasonable to charge so as to maintain the necessary infrastructure to make custom cables on demand?  That's one cable at a time, just for that one particular buyer, including e-mail correspondence time, special ordering of parts, responding to follow-ups, carrying stock parts on hand and expending the necessary time and gas it takes to stand in line at the Post Office so you, the creator of these cables can place those cables in a box, mail them express mail, just so somebody who didn't buy the cables can say they feel the customer is being ripped off with no concern for what the customer thinks and be expected to have enough left over in the cash box to last you until the next order comes in?
   
  I'm the one buying the cables.  I'm the one happy with the cables.  Why should I care what anybody thinks to the negative?
   
  This is an appreciation thread for those who have purchased headphone cables and are happy with them and yet a large number of posts are from the anti-cable crowd who can't stand that others are happy with their headphone cables.  What's with that?  In truth, I think it's jealousy.  Can anybody prove me wrong in that pronouncement?
   
  ???


----------



## beeman458

*Fair enough, but why is it that you can tell me my theoretically biased opinion, which you think is presented as a fact, *
   
  Because you presented your comments as fact when you wrote:
   
  2.
  "...'*They Cannot:*
   
  You're presenting your comment as if it's objective in your above.  You're not presenting the statement as being subjective.
   
  Too many follow-up questions that lack context.
   
  For context, with all due respect, as the OP, in the case of this thread, I don't care about your "opinions" on cables.  This is not an opinion thread.  Why?  Because as the title suggests, this is an appreciation thread.  If you don't have any love to give regarding your "headphone" cables, save your comments for another thread where they'll be appreciated.  Please reread my comments and the "thread title" for context and you'll better understand why I wrote what I wrote.
   
  I can't believe the number of people who are wanting to pick a fight today.
   
  Anybody here got any love for their "headphone" cables?
   
  ???


----------



## kboe

When you said you were both right... Your right. If someone doesn't hear a difference, then they don't. Im not going to tell them that they do, BECAUSE THEY DON'T. Its not up to me. So when I HEAR the impact great cables make, Im the only person that it matters to. I don't need to prove to anybody cables are important, because my ears are the only ones that matter to me. 

 Whew!

 With all that said, the only headphone cable Ive ever upgraded was the cable to my HD650s. Cardas of course. It saved them from the for sale forums for many months. Without the upgrade cable, my SE530s easily beat them. Currently, my DT990s are itchen for a recable.


----------



## kboe

To Members:



 Please be respectful of the intent of this thread, if your not posting about your appreciation for upgrade headphone cables, just don't post. It's that simple.


----------



## beeman458

*Please be respectful of the intent of this thread...,*
   
  Thank-you kboe!


----------



## jellojoe

This site needs a shovel smiley.


----------



## beeman458

Now, why with an upbeat thread like touting your appreciation for your headphones cables would you need that?
   
  It seems some folks take great delight in destroying other people's threads.
   
  What's with that?
   
  ???


----------



## jellojoe

It allows you to dig your hole even faster.


----------



## beeman458

Okay, you don't have anything to add but more negativity.  Nobody is digging a hole except those who are so burden with negativity that they can't help but sharing.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

[size=medium]I substituted my stock Westone ES3X cables with the Elite TWag Replacement cable, and it's wonderful! Remarkable detail, resolution top to bottom. Very natural presentation, fleshy, full, yet detailed without being grainy, bright or hyped. The combination with my Harmonic Technology (HT) Magic Link II (60/40, Cu/Ag) IC's, and the HT Fantasy AC 10 power cords (and highly modified Sonett and W4S DAC-1) via the BPT 3.5 Signature Plus balanced power ultra isolator makes for a very musical experience. 
   
  Having been into audio for over 40 years, I am very satisfied with my current music reproduction system (see my profile). 
   
  Make sure you're listening to the highest resolution media you can get your hands on! 
   
  EDIT: clarification and grammar... ​[/size]


----------



## kboe

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
 Can I come over to play?

 That sounds like an amazing system, thought out from beginning to end. How long is the cable for the IEMs?


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

The 48 inch'er was just too short, so I went for the 64" version.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

My personal approach is to get all the basics down, source (first and always), amplification, headphone/speakers. (Just use the cables that come with the equipment.) Then, add cables to the mix to see if you observe a difference. I've heard significant (positive) differences paring kilo-buck cables with very inexpensive products (e.g. the HT Magic Link II and the uDAC is surprisingly killer), but only if you already have the cable inventory. It doesn't seem practical to buy an expensive cable without a good foundation. Again, that's just my personal approach and 40+ years of experience in music and music reproduction. 
   
  Also, there's a lot of good experience to be gained by doing things in phases, gradually. Experimenting can be fun. I was pleasantly surprised to find that clean AC made a significant difference, as I was with maintaining clean connectors (via Caig), and later, cables, even inexpensive ones. Sometimes the effect is cumulative. Once the bug bites, it's hard to go back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





rdr. seraphim said:


> My personal approach is to get all the basics down, source (first and always), amplification, headphone/speakers. (Just use the cables that come with the equipment.) Then, add cables to the mix to see if you observe a difference. I've heard significant (positive) differences paring kilo-buck cables with very inexpensive products (e.g. the HT Magic Link II and the uDAC is surprisingly killer), but only if you already have the cable inventory. It doesn't seem practical to buy an expensive cable without a good foundation. Again, that's just my personal approach and 40+ years of experience in music and music reproduction.
> 
> Also, there's a lot of good experience to be gained by doing things in phases, gradually. Experimenting can be fun. I was pleasantly surprised to find that clean AC made a significant difference, as I was with maintaining clean connectors (via Caig), and later, cables, even inexpensive ones. Sometimes the effect is cumulative. Once the bug bites, it's hard to go back
> 
> ...


 
   
  x2. First the headphones, source and amp. Cables last. That's just going by the the magnitude of improvement I've heard from upgrading each component. I also find that good cables benefit from a good signal, so using them with low-end components will not reveal the true benefits of the cable upgrade.
  
  To the OP: I had the STX and the ST with a lot of opamps. You're just at the tip of the iceberg friend. There are much better sources and amps out there and the HD650s are capable of more than what you're hearing right now.


----------



## beeman458

*To the OP: I had the STX and the ST with a lot of opamps. You're just at the tip of the iceberg friend. There are much better sources and amps out there and the HD650s are capable of more than what you're hearing right now.*
   
  Thanks for the thought but I've done my best to communicate that I don't want any boxes on my desk and currently, the STX is the reining champ in the computer sound card category.  I'm well aware there are additional choices but I've never stated that I'm looking for the best possible sound other than what I've done.  If it can't be done in the computer, then for my purposes, it doesn't need to be done.  As far as my computer goes, it's not going get any better unless I decide to step up to an HD800 which is highly unlikely.
   
  FWIW, I have an Adcom transport, Marantz receiver, Golden Tube Amp, Klipsch Epic speakers, Kimber Kable interconnects and more but this thread is about appreciation for your headphone cables.  As the OP, this thread isn't about anything else.  Again, I've asked the mods to step in because folks here don't want to voluntarily respect my request regarding posting comments about their love for their headphone cables.


----------



## The Monkey

You should ask the administrators if they can make you a moderator.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> *To the OP: I had the STX and the ST with a lot of opamps. You're just at the tip of the iceberg friend. There are much better sources and amps out there and the HD650s are capable of more than what you're hearing right now.*
> 
> Thanks for the thought but I've done my best to communicate that I don't want any boxes on my desk and currently, the STX is the reining champ in the computer sound card category.  I'm well aware there are additional choices but I've never stated that I'm looking for the best possible sound other than what I've done.  If it can't be done in the computer, then for my purposes, it doesn't need to be done.  As far as my computer goes, it's not going get any better unless I decide to step up to an HD800 which is highly unlikely.
> 
> FWIW, I have an Adcom transport, Marantz receiver, Golden Tube Amp, Klipsch Epic speakers, Kimber Kable interconnects and more but this thread is about appreciation for your headphone cables.  As the OP, this thread isn't about anything else.  Again, I've asked the mods to step in because folks here don't want to voluntarily respect my request regarding posting comments about their love for their headphone cables.


 

 I'm a cable believer. Look at my sig. I think good wire is very important. But, I was trying to convey to you how much more improvement you can get by upgrading the STX than from a cable upgrade (it would increase the improvement from the cable as well). There are computer soundcards that IMO, are *significantly* better than the STX. The Musiland 02US is not only cheaper, but sounds better and is more versatile. It's also tiny and mates very well with the HD650.
   
  Anyways, since you've requested no further amp/DAC recommendations, I won't say any more about that. I've bought several cables from Peter at DHC (including my HD650 cable) and I agree with your findings. I preferred it over the Moon Audio Blue Dragon V3. IMO, the HD600 are better than the HD650 in stock form in terms of neutrality and accuracy, despite the 650's technical superiority. With an aftermarket cable, I think the 650 pulls ahead and really becomes a top tier can (again, assuming you own the proper ancillaries).


----------



## beeman458

*But, I was trying to convey to you how much more improvement you can get by upgrading the STX than from a cable upgrade (it would increase the improvement from the cable as well).*
   
*The Musiland 02US is not only cheaper, but sounds better and is more versatile.*
   
  FWIW, and it doesn't fit inside my computer.
   
  My apologies for my punchiness.  The anti-cable crowd has done their best to climb under my skin and share their sickness.  They have succeeded.  No, I'm not immune to their hateful manners as I'm just another human with all normal frailties.  The moderators have been good about nuking reported posts, I'm grateful.  This is a DBT free forum for good reason, to cut down on the vitriol and I for one am happy with this point.
   
  I set out to make this sojourn a computer centric process and the final piece was the headphone cable.  I love this cable and the benefits it's presents adds to the sound quality.  I simply wanted a thread where folks who like their headphone cables could come in peace and share their love.
   
  Peace out.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> *But, I was trying to convey to you how much more improvement you can get by upgrading the STX than from a cable upgrade (it would increase the improvement from the cable as well).*
> 
> *The Musiland 02US is not only cheaper, but sounds better and is more versatile.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep, you've got a great HD650 cable. The main benefit of it is the increase in transparency it provides, which means it shows more of what the upstream gear sounds like. Since you're adamant on keeping the STX and I've said I won't bother with DAC/amp recommendations, I feel I should inform you that the STX improved noticeably when I changed the stock opamps to 3 x LME49720NA. If you're going to keep that soundcard, those are *the* opamps to get. I tried lots of others, but ended up with the 49720NA. It's a cheap upgrade that requires no more than 10 minutes of your time.


----------



## beeman458

*3 x LME49720NA*
   
  Thanks for the OpAmp recommendations.  I have a pair of LME49720NA's and a pair of OPA2111KP's.  I wanted to let the STX, the power supply unit and the HD650's time to burn in so I can get a feel for their combined native sound before I start rolling amps.
   
  Against the wishes of the anti-cable crowd, everything I've done, that they've said doesn't make a difference, has made a difference, including the headphone cable.  Ya gotta love jealousy cause it tells you that you're doing something right.
   




   
  FWIW, I do have to say that unripped, straight off the CD, sounds better than WAV.  Has more air.
   
  ???


----------



## bdr529

dont let the anti cd people hear about this, they will try and tell you WAV files are identical to the cd.


----------



## beeman458

I suawannee, I better never get a hole in my boots then as I always seem to stepping in it when it comes to CD's and music.  Currently listening to "Monk," unripped.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> FWIW, I do have to say that unripped, straight off the CD, sounds better than WAV.  Has more air.
> 
> ???


 

 You lost me on that one bud. That's just placebo, unless your ripping software has something wrong with it.
*Wikipedia:* Universal Playback, a UK label of Universal Studios Home Entertainment *»*


----------



## beeman458

No, it's not placebo.  Gee, if you guys didn't have placebo, you wouldn't have anything.


----------



## The Monkey

To be clear, the placebo comment was from someone who actually agrees with you about cables.  You're new here and demonstrably inexperienced, to boot.  Basically, what you want to do is post what you think (in a provacative manner), have it taken as gospel, and then stick your fingers in your ears and say "nyah, nyah, nyah" when anyone disagrees with you.  Oh, and then you want to complain to the mods when things don't go _exactly_ as you want.  My guess is that you will respond, as you have so many other times, that you don't care what anyone else thinks.  Wrong.  You quite obviously do.   
   
  You mentioned that this isn't your first rodeo.  Have you been kicked out of the others?  My unsolicited advice to you is to do some more reading around here, as you might learn something.  Though, that seems unlikely as you've responded negatively to every suggestion about possible system tweaks to your own setup.  In which case, I wonder why you've joined this community.  It's certainly not to learn.  Is it to share your (limited) experience?  If so, then I think your work is just about done here.
   
  As for CDs sounding better than wav files, I have no idea.  I'd be interested if others had the same experience as you've described.  Of course, you didn't even realize you had been listening to compressed files in the first place, but I suppose we just leave that aside.  When you compared the CD to the .wav file, was it on the same rig, or is your CD player hooked up to a different rig?


----------



## beeman458

Whom ever you are, I learned how to use the ignore feature yesterday.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> Whom ever you are, I learned how to use the ignore feature yesterday.


 

 My guess is you read my post anyway (just as you will this one), but it's kind of adorable that you put me on ignore because I asked you some questions.  Regardless, your comment above is very much consistent with this:


----------



## qusp

Love headphone Cables, absolutely adore them and have one for every occasion, but mate, you got some issues here and as has been said, you just keep on digging that hole deeper. You have systematically eliminated anyone that looked like they might contribute to any type of substance and seem to be steadfastly marching towards a monologue. I agree the anti cable guys that come into the cables forums with no other intention, other than to help us poor fools to 'see the light' is rather desperate and i'm a bit bemused by it, but I must admit for someone who stated they had a rule about not feeding the trolls, youve made an gargantuan effort to the contrary; thus making it all the more fun for the trolls. calling the teacher is lame (especially for someone of your stated age bracket), take care of it yourself, or do as you have done; use the ignore feature and take a deep breath
   
  actually if anything was going to sound better between WAV and a CD (and it doesnt, fact is they are identical, thats the point) it would be the WAV file, because it has the benefit of having been error corrected during ripping and buffered, then played from memory. its statements like this and the 192kb thing that bring about a lack of credibility and sure gives the trolls some awesome ammo.
   
  good luck with the thread, but I recommend checking out the glossary on here and doing plenty of reading.


----------



## jellojoe

I have a serious question for our golden-ear OP: When you made these cable comparisons, was the volume matched between the two cable setups?
   
  BTW, good job getting rid of the waamulance and learning how to use the ignore feature.


----------



## beeman458

*but mate, you got some issues here and as has been said, you just keep on digging that hole deeper *
   
  I don't see it that way.  If people want to be rude, that's on them, not me.
   
*You have systematically eliminated anyone that looked like they might contribute to any type of substance and seem to be steadfastly marching towards a monologue. *
   
  Thanks for your thoughts but the anti-cable guys got in here and purposely tried to ruin the thread because that's who they are.  If you've got love for headphone cables, I'd love to read about it.  The anti-cable guys don't like it when cable guys get together and profess their love for cables.
   
  Cable guys have to take on a bit of the militant attitude of the anti-cable guys or all the cable guys are going be afraid to say hey, I like cables.  How do I know this, I've received several e-mails stating how many of the anti-cable guys are bullies and try to silence cable guys with bullying tactics.  The point, please don't blame me for the bad behavior of others.
   
*but I must admit for someone who stated they had a rule about not feeding the trolls, youve made an gargantuan effort to the contrary; thus making it all the more fun for the trolls.*
   
  Yes, blame me for their bad behavior while being caught by surprise due to a lack of experienc.  I'm somewhat new to the forum and I'm catching on to the trolls and making use of the newly discovered ignore feature.
   
*....calling the teacher is lame (especially for someone of your stated age bracket),*
   
  The above is lame as no it's not lame calling the teacher.  That's why they're there, to be called upon.  My POV, not calling the teacher is lame.  You see, based upon your above, I'm beginning to believe I'm being trolled.
   
*take care of it yourself, or do as you have done; use the ignore feature...*
   
  Taking care of it myself would be outside the terms of use and seeing as how I just discovered the ignore feature, you're out of line in your comments.
   
*and take a deep breath*
   
  Which is what I'm doing with you.
   
*its statements like this and the 192kb thing that bring about a lack of credibility and sure gives the trolls some awesome ammo.*
   
  Thanks for the thoughts but at my age, I don't need credibility.  You've done your job slapping the old man around in public.  What you don't get, the old man is keeping his hands in his pocket as you do your best to drag this thread off topic.  Very sporting of you.


----------



## aimlink

Quote: 





beeman458 said:


> Whom ever you are, I learned how to use the ignore feature yesterday.


 

 Gee beeman,  You're making me suspect that you started this thread knowing full well that anti-cable mongers would descend and that you'd have the leverage to get at them.  It's been way too decisive and destructive even to your own thread.
   
  Be that as it may:
  I do appreciate what my Cardas cable has done for my HD800's, what the ALO SXC Cryo cable did for my K702's and what the Silver Dragon's did for my HD650's.  OTOH, I heard no difference when I used a Cardas with my HD650's.
   
   I didn't like what the SXC Cryo did for my HD650's.  It made the treble too harsh in some ways especially with regard to the more intimate aspects of the treble response, i.e., those parts of the music that are very close to your ear in imaging.


----------



## tim3320070

Allow me to be of no contribution to the thread whatsoever when I say---- this one is a soap opera of epic contortions.


----------



## beeman458

*aimlink wrote:*
   
*Gee beeman,  You're making me suspect that you started this thread knowing full well that anti-cable mongers would descend and that you'd have the leverage to get at them.  It's been way too decisive and destructive even to your own thread.*
   
  I have no leverage, just an agreed upon set of rules which we're all bound to respect and follow.  I even changed the title so it would be less likely to attract unwarranted attention.  And no there wasn't an ulterior motive.  You guys really do need to back off blaming me for other people's bad behavior.  That would be kind of you.  Please, try making this thread about love of headphone cables as was the intended purpose and not make it about the bad behavior of the anti-cable guys.


----------



## kboe

Hey Aimlink,
   
  When I got my Cardas for my 650s, I thought the improvement over the stock cable was readily apparent, but sometimes the same cables in different rigs sound like different beast. I think we should remember that the headphone cable is just another component in the system, and that depending on the voicing of the gear in your rig, the effects of one cable may push things into the perfect balance, or push things over the edge sonically.  The ALO cables I've used in the past always did great things for me.  But again, that was my ears in my rig, in another rig, yours for example Aimlink, it could have be detrimental to the final presentation.  
   
  I know that solid silver no longer works well in my rig after changing amps.  Thats what make cable choices so interesting I think, their ability to make or destroy a systems synergy.
   
  As to the treble response from the SXC cables, I found them to tickle my ears pink, but I like forward, bright treble.


----------



## kboe

You just keep up the good fight, we got your back Beeman458!
   
  Happy Tunes


----------



## bdr529

The way you continue on with this is just incredible. You wouldn't be the same beeman458 I see banned on these other forums would it?


----------



## beeman458

*You just keep up the good fight, we got your back Beeman458!*
   
  Thanks.
   
*bdr529 wrote:*
   
*You wouldn't be the same beeman458 I see banned on these other forums would it?*
   
  Yes it would be.  Why?  Because I allowed myself to be toyed with by trolls and the mods wouldn't enforce their own terms of use.  Is that what you want?  Is it so wrong to want to be a part of a troll free forum where users follow the terms of agreement we all agree to when we join?
   
  If you wish to discuss any of my online experiences of your choosing, you're welcome to send me an IM.  Or would you like to discuss your love for headphone cables.....in public?
   
  ???
   
  I see from your profile, you don't have use for custom cables and have no reason to post here other than to stir things up for your personal gratification.  I guess that makes you just another internet troll.  Good for you.
   
  (I'll let you explain yourself as in why you'd want to come to this thread and cause trouble, if you're willing and then I'll hit the ignore feature, just as I would in real life.)


----------



## kboe

I just found the ZXAC website a few days ago, has anybody had experience with their work?


----------



## beeman458

It seems from their web site that Peter has turned control over to these guys.  Looks like I got one of Peter's last cables.
   





   
  Oh, and good luck in Sound Science with your support of cables.  You'll have to forgive me for intentionally failing to show up to the party.


----------



## kboe

No worries mate!
   
  My 9N copper armor gives me complete protection.


----------



## beeman458

*My 9N copper armor gives me complete protection.*
   
  That's good to read.  Personally, I've lost respect for that crowd so there's no point on my part.  But having lost respect doesn't mean that I can't stop by and read what's being left for others to read.


----------



## scootermafia

Didn't know I'm out of business...
   
  I'm not a big fan of doing recables for anyone other than myself so if anyone bugs me about it, I point them towards Zombie-X as they are good at that sort of thing.


----------



## beeman458

*Didn't know I'm out of business...*
   
  Sorry for the misread on my part.  The web site info was confusing on that part.
   
  Folks.  Listen up.  According to Peter, Peter's still in business.
   
  For a second there, I thought I had a collector's item; Peter's last headphone cable.  And it's all mine.


----------



## suhaybh

I am having a modding fetish with my DT770 headphones. Want to replace my 250 ohm drivers with 600 ohm DT880 drivers. What is a good cable to use for my headphones (DIY of course)? Also does anyone know where to get Beyer drivers? Moon audio sells them for 65 but I was wondering if they were available cheaper elswhere.


----------



## maverickronin

I've done some DIY stuff with this, including a mini-mini IC for my portable set up.  Its durable and made from all the standard audiophool materials for a great price.


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





suhaybh said:


> I am having a modding fetish with my DT770 headphones. Want to replace my 250 ohm drivers with 600 ohm DT880 drivers. What is a good cable to use for my headphones (DIY of course)? Also does anyone know where to get Beyer drivers? Moon audio sells them for 65 but I was wondering if they were available cheaper elswhere.


 


  I suggest some normal patch or microphone cable.
   
  I have read this thread a little bit and then I looked at my T1's and thought that Beyerdynamic wants to fool me because they only used a standard patch cable   I like it anyways. I have some older Beyers and recabled them with Mogami cable and I have heard some differences to the old stock cable..


----------



## brightcity

Alessandro MS-1 upgraded with grado narrow metal cups and 12 strands of 28ga Jupiter wire with cotton tube.


----------

